# fios connection



## justorr (Nov 11, 2008)

my toshiba flat screen is lacking a hdmi outlet. the fios dvr came with the hdmi for easy hook-up.is their an alternative using coaxial?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Component? S-Video? Composite? Dvi? What model is the TV?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There should be several alternative connection methods in the DVR manual.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Your tv most likely has component, red blue and green.

What ports does your tv have?

s-video will not give you hd, composite will not give you hd, coaxial does in some situations, but may not in this.

Dvi will give you hd.

And vga will give you hd.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

and component will give you HD. (red/blue/green)


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

I have FIOS as well, you can use component cables and still get HD if your TV does not have HDMI. If you don't have either, it's time to upgrade the TV


----------

